# Windows 7 & SiS VGA Utilities



## littleangel (Feb 27, 2004)

Hi there again,


i've done the windows 7 upgrade advisor everything is fine for W7 apart from 1 thing, the SiS Mirage 3 Graphics Card with Chip set 672 is compatible; but the SiS VGA Utlity has known compatibilty issues (which I cannot find anything on it online) it suggests I uninstall it, but if i do that my laptop is almost unusable, is there a way round this issue?

thanks


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

Try installing

UniVGA 5.22 driver

http://www.sis.com/download/download_step1.php?id=155949

.


----------



## littleangel (Feb 27, 2004)

thanks will try it and see what the upgrade advisor says.


----------

